# Sticky  All you ever wanted to know about your Check Engine Light but were afraid to ask



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi folks,

I would've posted this on Altimas.net, but I figured it'd get lost in the static so I never bothered. You folks may appreciate it.

Recently, my 3.5's Check Engine Light (the FSM/ESM term is Malfunction Indicator Light, or MIL) illuminated in all its amber glory. The light presented with it no other symptoms, so I finished what I was doing that day, came home and threw myself into the ESM, which is rather less interesting than reading the dictionary, only more prone to put you to sleep.

The local network of wiring, sensors, controllers, chips and other various bits of silicon in the Altima is apparently vastly complicated, so I won't bore you (or me) by addressing it in detail here. However, one thing I found interesting is that the MIL shines only under two conditions:

1) If the ECM detects what Nissan considers a "serious" fault (such as a misfire), the MIL illuminates immediately and the ECM stores a trouble code.
2) If, however, the ECM senses a less serious problem, such as a vacuum leak, the MIL does not illuminate immediately. Instead, the ECM stores an identifying trouble code and waits to see if the same fault arises during the next trip cycle, which roughly corresponds to the next time you hop in the car and drive it around after turning it off. If the ECM senses the same fault, it trips the MIL light and you get to wade into the ECM or make the always-entertaining trip to your local dealer.

Your dealer uses a scan tool called a Consult to interface with the ECM directly. However, shadetree mechanics can manually pull the trouble code(s) from the ECM and, if desired, clear the code from memory, thus putting out the Check Engine Light, which incidentally shines like the fires of Hades at night against the dimmed gauge cluster.

To check the fault code yourself from the comfort of your own garage, put the ECM in "Diagnostic Test Mode II" by doing the following:

1) Sit your butt in the driver's seat.
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. (If you've got bad ankles, give up now and drive the car to the dealer.)
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal and hold it down for about ten seconds until the MIL light begins flashing.
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits.

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction.

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).

In my case, my trouble code was 0442 - "Evaporative System Small Leak" - discussed on page EC-973. This could indicate anything from a poorly sealed gas gap to a leak in the evaporative recovery system underneath the car. I checked everything I could and decided to clear the code, thinking that maybe a slightly loose gas cap might've been the culprit. It apparently was, as the MIL hasn't shined since.

This is exactly the kind of problem that I hate -- *hate* -- having dealer monkeys diagnose, as it takes hours and hours for them to dirty up the inside of my car, change all my radio presets, go through my trunk and glovebox and grease up the doorhandles and hood before they wander over and say, "Well, it's fine now." Noooo thank you.

One other interesting bit (well, I thought it was mildly entertaining at least) I ran across while poring through the OBD section was that the ECM often changes engine behavior when it senses a fault. We've all seen the posts from folks whose engines wouldn't rev past 2400 rpm, for example, and seen them report the bad news their dealers had provided: The MAF gave up the ghost.

Well, that may well be the case, but the fact that the engine wouldn't rev past 2400 rpm is not because the MAF died. It's instead because the ECM sensed a two-trip MAF failure, illuminating the MIL and storing an MAF trouble code. When this fault is detected, the ECM limits engine rpm to 2400 as a "limp home" or self-preservation tool. This is all well and good, but it *doesn't necessarily mean the MAF is dead; it simply means that the ECM thinks the MAF is bad.* Bringing the car home, yanking the trouble code and clearing it will restore full engine operation until the ECM senses MAF failure again twice. And as anyone who works with computers or other electronic gadges knows, the more complicated the machine the more prone it often is to freak out occasionally with neither rhyme nor reason. Clearing out the code once before taking the car to the dealer and having him take the ECM's word as God's own before presenting you with an $800 bill for a new MAF in this case may well protect your checkbook and your sanity.

For those of you who've made it through my typical lengthy post, I salute you. The knuckleheads over at Altimas.net wouldn't have read past the third word, methinks. 

Regards,


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Awsome info! Looks like we need to start ourselves a FAQ.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

fantastic! How long will it take before a lurker steals it?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I told you guys I would find our very humerous and informative friend.....Welcome JK I missed you glad you joined us!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

That was great info. Glad you posted it, but be careful some of those monkeys that work at dealerships post here often and may even be Super Moderators, the iron fisted type. Hint, hint


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't read the whole post but damn that's interesting.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *That was great info. Glad you posted it, but be careful some of those monkeys that work at dealerships post here often and may even be Super Moderators, the iron fisted type. Hint, hint  *


 Well if they are, we can only hope they can read, and that JK taught them something today


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Im gonna go a lil off topic for a moment since I am one of those "Monkeys"
Yep ill agree that many times the light is on cause the ECU had a brain fart and that there is no problem there. My dealership will, at the customers request just clear the code for free and send them on their way. If the like doesnt come back on thats cool, if it does and for the same code we will diagnose it. What we dont do however is just clear the code and send the customer off to see if it comes back with out the customers premmsion. You see we would get bitched at more for shipping it after clearing a code and it reappears, then we would if we spend 3 hours trying to diag a problem that is not there. Here is the major difference though.. If we spend 3 hours trying to diag a problem that is not there, we do not charge the customer one cent, and we give them a free wash and vac for wasting there time.
I guess the dealers that you guys go to are dicks IMO. If I were you I wouldnt pay a cent if they dont find a problem and make them wash and vac my car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *... but be careful some of those monkeys that work at dealerships post here often and may even be Super Moderators, the iron fisted type.
> *


No offense meant, PatScott. I don't believe that all Nissan technicians are monkeys. Since you take the time to post on a Nissan enthusiast forum, you probably take your job and your craft very seriously. That being said, I'm sure you'll agree if you've worked as a dealer technician for any length of time that the ratio of dain-bramaged dunderheads to meticulous, qualified master craftsmen is skewed just slightly toward the former at most Nissan dealers.


> *If we spend 3 hours trying to diag a problem that is not there, we do not charge the customer one cent, and we give them a free wash and vac for wasting there time.*


Wash and vacuum? Free? What the heck is that? My wife's Infiniti dealer does that sort of thing while providing croissants on a white linen napkin, but sadly her car has been so rock-solid reliable that she's only seen the inside of her dealership once. I, on the other hand, have become practically intimate with my Nissan dealer, and while I've been fortunate in that each time I've taken the care in for repairs the work has been done well and generally on time, each time I've gotten the car back I did a double-take to make sure the pewter Altima they gave me was in fact my car. Just about everything that could move, be adjusted, changed or modified was moved, adjusted, changed or modified. And the car was invariably dirtier and greasier than when I brought it in.

Nonetheless, I'll say this: If I've got the choice of getting my car monkeyed and returned waxed and vacuumed or repaired well and handed back to me grungy and with all the station presets changed to rap music, well, sign me up for the second one. Maybe I should just bring the car to you, PatScott. You sound like a good guy. 

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No offence taken. Sorry if it sounded like I was. Unfortunatly I dont work at a Nissan shop. GMC dealership for me(I, know). 

Maybe where I am us techs are different. None of the guys at my shop would move your seats, mirrors, ect. The only thing we may do is turn the radio off, not change the station. If we get any grease/dirt on/in the car.. it goes over to to cleaned before the customer gets it.

We are a small shop, we only have 5 technicians. The reason we dont clean a car after *every* job is that we only have one wash guy, it would be impossible. We are VERY small in other words.

I dont think you would want to drive to NH to get your car serviced by me even though it would be a welcome break from the GM stuff, and from the sounds of things you wont catch me working in that shop you go to.

Good info, and keep up the good posting.

Pat
*edit*
That comment about the tech ratio.. Its not just Nissan shops. Trust me


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Real Good Info!*

Excellent as always JK, I read it all and then my computer froze.

Willy said he tracked you down and I say sincerely, Welcome.

btw, my computer has been freezing a lot lately so don`t take it to heart.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Make it stop! Intellectual posts! ARGH! Headache!

Quit it, immediately!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Jarrod.. all I can say is wow... awesome post.. That will be a life saver for many..  Also.. welcome aboard..


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Jarrod.. all I can say is wow... awesome post.. That will be a life saver for many..  Also.. welcome aboard.. *


Ya... What he said.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks again, guys. Now if I can get you people whom I know to stop changing your handles from forum to forum, all will be right in my world again.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I like this guy already. he can spell, he knows his shit, and he has that comedic tone to his posts. JKWright, I welcome you!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks JK! where was this 2 mnths ago!  jk woulda saved me the 70$ (1hr!!) my dealer charged me!!!!! bastards!

wow, kinda feel funny reading an informative post. i almost forgot what that felt like.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

JK, 
This writeup alone should earn you your wings... "JK for mod..."


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

not to be an idiot but whats an MIL


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *not to be an idiot but whats an MIL *


Great post! Something everyone could use. If your ever on LI I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *not to be an idiot but whats an MIL *


Malfunction Indicator Light, same as check engine light.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry didn't mean to quote you clayk16


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Late as always...great post! I'm wondering if Jarrod ever worked for a magazine or newspaper....hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Man, you guys are too nice. I appreciate your kind words.

Coco, to answer your question, I've never written for a periodical. I'm just a guy who takes written communication seriously. As I mentioned elsewhere, when the Altimas.net crowd decided to endorse writing in some bizarre tongue that certainly wasn't English, I knew it was time for me to go. Willy pulled me back from the brink.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

yeah I was wondering my my post was so great you confusedme for a second


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *Man, you guys are too nice. I appreciate your kind words.
> 
> Coco, to answer your question, I've never written for a periodical. I'm just a guy who takes written communication seriously. As I mentioned elsewhere, when the Altimas.net crowd decided to endorse writing in some bizarre tongue that certainly wasn't English, I knew it was time for me to go. Willy pulled me back from the brink.  *


We saw that coming a long time ago. You've got friends in low places.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *We saw that coming a long time ago. You've got friends in low places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Late as always...great post! I'm wondering if Jarrod ever worked for a magazine or newspaper....hmmmm *



Yes he did, he used to write for Penthouse Forum....he used too big of words, they had to fire him.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes he did, he used to write for Penthouse Forum....he used too big of words, they had to fire him. *


Yeah.. he wrote so much, they had to shrink the pictures.. needless to say that didn't go over to well with Bob Guccione..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Yeah.. he wrote so much, they had to shrink the pictures.. needless to say that didn't go over to well with Bob Guccione..    *


Scott that is JK`s way, as you well know, I like the guy even thought he never talks to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Guccione may have been unappreciative of my efforts at his magazine, but he did leave me a parting note mentioning that my Letters were always -- and I'm quoting him directly here, folks -- "technically correct" and "verbose in unique ways."

I loved that note. Framed it and hung it on my wall. Sadly, none of the Pets shared his enthusiasm for me or my writing. The closest I could get was when one of them said I was "goofy-looking in an unsual manner."

And Rat, who in his right mind would ignore a 60-year-old car nut who posts on Internet forums like he was half that age? Speak up, old man! I know you're the guy around here.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> And Rat, who in his right mind would ignore a 60-year-old car nut who posts on Internet forums like he was half that age? Speak up, old man! I know you're the guy around here.  [/B]


Jarrod...You have to speak up, he can't hear you 

HEY RAT, WAKE UP, SOMEONE IS TALKING TO YOU


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Jarrod...You have to speak up, he can't hear you
> 
> HEY RAT, WAKE UP, SOMEONE IS TALKING TO YOU  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

ROTFLMAO. Willy, you told me Rat was nearly 60, not nearly deaf and blind. 

Come to think of it, I found myself stuck behind a Ruby 3.5 the other day doing 30 mph in the fast lane. I could barely see the driver's little old head when I passed by, as the top of it was about even with the dashboard. Sound about right?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *ROTFLMAO. Willy, you told me Rat was nearly 60, not nearly deaf and blind.
> 
> Come to think of it, I found myself stuck behind a Ruby 3.5 the other day doing 30 mph in the fast lane. I could barely see the driver's little old head when I passed by, as the top of it was about even with the dashboard. Sound about right? *


LOL... Right on the money.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *LOL... Right on the money.  *


 Ed, that's prolly gonna cost you.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * Ed, that's prolly gonna cost you.  *


Since when did you start using "prolly"? And yes he'll get me when I least expect it.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Since when did you start using "prolly"? And yes he'll get me when I least expect it.  *



Yeah you're prolly right.....Hide your cheese


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*prolly*

I make one grammatical blunder and look what happens. Post carefully you two, I am on the defensive now.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: prolly*



lizzy494 said:


> *I make one grammatical blunder and look what happens. Post carefully you two, I am on the defensive now.  *


You will prolly have no trouble catching me....You know I got a dead finger though...So I have an excuse


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*What`s going on?*

Hi Jerrod, er a, JK, Willy, Lizzy and of course Ediot.

You people are enjoying a good laugh at my expense I see.   

Good for y`ll. My time will come hahaa My eyes are keen, my hearing is good but could be better. Later.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What`s going on?*



Ratwayne said:


> *Hi Jerrod, er a, JK, Willy, Lizzy and of course Ediot.
> 
> You people are enjoying a good laugh at my expense I see.
> 
> ...


WHAT? RAT, SPEAK UP, CAN"T HEAR YOU, TOO MUCH LAUGHING GOING ON...............


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: What`s going on?*



Ratwayne said:


> *Hi Jerrod, er a, JK, Willy, Lizzy and of course Ediot.
> 
> You people are enjoying a good laugh at my expense I see.
> 
> ...


"Ediot"... Just because I buy a better car.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: What`s going on?*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *"Ediot"... Just because I buy a better car. *


Oh Sorry, typo there. It should have been just Ed. Again, sorry and if you like cheap Civics that is up to you.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: What`s going on?*



Ratwayne said:


> *Oh Sorry, typo there. It should have been just Ed. Again, sorry and if you like cheap Civics that is up to you.  *


All these 20K cars are cheap compared to our Altima babys.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I see a Celeb. Boxing Match a brewing.....All we need it Danny Bonnaducci , Darva Conger and Todd Bridges


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I see a Celeb. Boxing Match a brewing.....All we need it Danny Bonnaducci , Darva Conger and Todd Bridges *


 You goof.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> * You goof. *


This may appear twice, I don`t know. j/k I don`t drive slowly, that is my problem. lol ..... My Bridgestones are more than half worn with only 16K miles. Willy and I are going to swap tires before he gets his G35. I wish it was before the snow flies. 

With the power seat, I can put my ball cap on backwards, sink down low, a little Grechin Formula in my hair(I still have most of it) and street cruise.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> .
> 
> With the power seat, I can put my ball cap on backwards, sink down low, a little Grechin Formula in my hair(I still have most of it) and street cruise.
> 
> [/B]


LOL--Mental pic...I love it> Snap a pic of that and post it on the 29th


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> * Willy and I are going to swap tires before he gets his G35.*


Willy talks a lot of smack about that G35, doesn't he? Well, last time I checked he a) still had a way-over-the-hill MR2 rusting away in his garage despite the attempts of at least two well-heeled Mister Two fanatics to throw unconscionable amounts of cash his way; and b) was still driving a clunky, ripply-paneled Altima rather than its more upscale VQ-equipped Infiniti cousin. I know Willy only puts seven miles a month on the Altima, but by the time you get those tires, Rat, they may have 95 of their tread but four lovely permenant flat spots from sitting motionless in the garage for 12 years. 
*



With the power seat, I can put my ball cap on backwards, sink down low, a little Grechin Formula in my hair(I still have most of it) and street cruise.

Click to expand...

*Erm, well yes, I suppose you could indeed do that. How's that workin' for you, Rat? Has Oasis let you take her to dinner yet?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *Willy talks a lot of smack about that G35, doesn't he? Well, last time I checked he a) still had a way-over-the-hill MR2 rusting away in his garage despite the attempts of at least two well-heeled Mister Two fanatics to throw unconscionable amounts of cash his way; and b) was still driving a clunky, ripply-paneled Altima rather than its more upscale VQ-equipped Infiniti cousin. I know Willy only puts seven miles a month on the Altima, but by the time you get those tires, Rat, they may have 95 of their tread but four lovely permenant flat spots from sitting motionless in the garage for 12 years.
> 
> Erm, well yes, I suppose you could indeed do that. How's that workin' for you, Rat? Has Oasis let you take her to dinner yet?  *


* 

Remember a few days ago when I told you to come over here...I was kidding Hey, that rusting MR2 has to pave the way to my golden years after what the tech stocks have done to my portfolio*


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *Willy talks a lot of smack about that G35, doesn't he? Well, last time I checked b) was still driving a clunky, ripply-paneled Altima rather than its more upscale VQ-equipped Infiniti cousin. I know Willy only puts seven miles a month on the Altima, but by the time you get those tires, Rat, they may have 95 of their tread but four lovely permenant flat spots from sitting motionless in the garage for 12 years.
> 
> Erm, well yes, I suppose you could indeed do that. How's that workin' for you, Rat? Has Oasis let you take her to dinner yet?  *


* 

They are good clunky tires, I want to remain origional 

Oasis ignores me, I think she is playing hard to get. Hey there may be a lot of mileage on the body but it`s used to regular Oil Changes. 
I`m working on Lizzy, she is starting to come around. Willy said, she promised me a picture for my birthday. *


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *They are good clunky tires, I want to remain origional
> 
> Oasis ignores me, I think she is playing hard to get. Hey there may be a lot of mileage on the body but it`s used to regular Oil Changes.
> I`m working on Lizzy, she is starting to come around. Willy said, she promised me a picture for my birthday.  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

JKWright, 

Very informative right up. Your choice of words.. "shines like fire from hades.." are excellent. Are you a college professor, or maybe a part time author? Anyhows, glad that you could join us. I actually have a check engine light on now, and will try the DYI check myself. Thanks again for the info .


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words, rpny, but I'm no professor. Not even close. I'm not even a writer anymore. I'm just a guy.

Fill us in on the details of your light when you get it decoded. Do you have access to an ESM/FSM to look up the trouble code(s)? If not, PM me with them and I'll look them up for you.


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

awesome info JK


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

So _here_ you are Jarrod. I (and apparently lots of others) was wondering what had happened to you. Good to see you back!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

The same thing happened to me, Afty. I noticed everybody with any sense left the .net party without telling me, and there I was still wearing the lampshade on my head. Bastards.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JKWright said:


> *The same thing happened to me, Afty. I noticed everybody with any sense left the .net party without telling me, and there I was still wearing the lampshade on my head. Bastards.  *


Willy said don`t tell JK, we were all afraid


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I posted this a couple of months ago and no else was having a problem so I am trying again. My TCS is activating when it shouldn't. Going down a dry highway at 60mph it cuts in, feels sort of like a skip in the ignition, the SLIP light comes on momentarily and then everything goes back to normal. The dealer can't find anything wrong, no codes he says to indicate the problem. Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice! I may try this in the future!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

Thig / Mike:

I just had my car serviced for something that sounds similar to what you are describing. On my way home from work one night last week (~70 mph), the car lost power briefly (the word that really comes to mind is lurch) and then was seeming ok. The second time the car 'lurched' (same night), the 'service engine soon' light came on, and stayed on. Took the car to a dealer the next day, where they reproduced the 'lurch' upon test driving. Said they thought it was an electrical problem, and highly recommended that I not continue to drive the car (!) until the problem was diagnosed. After 3 days of diagnostics (!!), it turns out that the oxygen and cam angle sensors had to be replaced. Thank goodness my car is still under warrantee (~14,000 miles).


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Betty J. said:


> *Thig / Mike:
> 
> I just had my car serviced for something that sounds similar to what you are describing. On my way home from work one night last week (~70 mph), the car lost power briefly (the word that really comes to mind is lurch) and then was seeming ok. The second time the car 'lurched' (same night), the 'service engine soon' light came on, and stayed on. Took the car to a dealer the next day, where they reproduced the 'lurch' upon test driving. Said they thought it was an electrical problem, and highly recommended that I not continue to drive the car (!) until the problem was diagnosed. After 3 days of diagnostics (!!), it turns out that the oxygen and cam angle sensors had to be replaced. Thank goodness my car is still under warrantee (~14,000 miles). *


Warranty is wonderful, I only hope if I am going to have problems, I have them while the warranty still exhists.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks Betty,

Actually, my service engine light never comes on. Just the SLIP light. It has to be malfunctioning traction control sensor but the dealer can't duplicate it and he says it is leaving no code. The anti-lock braking system also seems to acting up. When approaching a stop at low speeds on dry pavement you can feel the brake pedal pulsing rather hard like the ABS is engaging.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*Is My Light Broken*

My Check Engine Light never comes on.

Is it broken?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It only comes on in the event that the cars computer detects a problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

*Just Kidding*

The comment was intended to get a laugh.

Can I fit the M45's 340 HP V8 in my Altima?

Great engine in the wrong car.

Lots of talk about the VQ, but neither the G35 coupe or the 350Z can match it.

Chevy and Ford would never let this happen.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

LOL... For your first post, you never know.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

does this go with sentras too? i stopped reading after first page so sue me if its been asked


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

*MIL light on*

I have a 2002 3.5 SE. My check engine light came on today for no apparent reason. I could not rev the car past 2,500 rpm. When I got home, I checked this post and went into the diag mode and got the error code. 
It looks like it is 1102, though it was not easy to be sure of the first number. It definitely has those four digits though. 

With the engine light on, the engine started a bit rough, but ran. When I cleared the light, the engine will now start but stalls within a few seconds. 

I had an issue like this a while back, though not as bad. The car would not rev past 2500. The light was not on and the car drove fine after about 15 minutes. When I took it to the dealer, it turned out to be something very minor and I read on this forum that it was the engine computer blocking revs over 2500


So today, when this happened, I assumed the same (something minor with anoverreacting computer). Now my car will not run at all. 
Any suggestions? It's Saturday night, I have no car and will probably have to tow it to the dealer on Monday!

ALso - where do I go to find out what my error code means??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Your car is running in "SAFE" or LIMP mode. It won't allow you to rev past 2500 to protect the engine.

Code 1102 is a bad Mass Air Flow sensor. This is a common problem with 2002's, most times happening when the owner has installed an aftermarket intake, or filter. You can try and reset the code, by using the same process you used to get the code. Just hold down the gas for 10 seconds after you enter the diagnostic mode. Then you 'might' be able to get into linp mode and drive it to the dealer.

It should covered under warranty, unless you've done something odd to the intake.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for the help Ruben. 

Is there a TSB on this? There might be, I don't think I've seen an updated list in a while. 

I'll try to get the check engine light back on, but I'm not sure that will work. Hopefully the dealer has fixed this before and can do it quickly. 

I haven't done anything aftermarket to the intakes, though I had planned to, so I should be fine on warranty.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty sure there is a TSB out... They did replace the original MAF with a different unit on 2003 3.5s. If you search here or on maxima.org you'll find the part number posted someplace. That way you can tell if they replaced the unit with the better version.


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> Im gonna go a lil off topic for a moment since I am one of those "Monkeys"
> Yep ill agree that many times the light is on cause the ECU had a brain fart and that there is no problem there. My dealership will, at the customers request just clear the code for free and send them on their way. If the like doesnt come back on thats cool, if it does and for the same code we will diagnose it. What we dont do however is just clear the code and send the customer off to see if it comes back with out the customers premmsion. You see we would get bitched at more for shipping it after clearing a code and it reappears, then we would if we spend 3 hours trying to diag a problem that is not there. Here is the major difference though.. If we spend 3 hours trying to diag a problem that is not there, we do not charge the customer one cent, and we give them a free wash and vac for wasting there time.
> I guess the dealers that you guys go to are dicks IMO. If I were you I wouldnt pay a cent if they dont find a problem and make them wash and vac my car.


Patrick. am glad to hear from youl.I have been looking for a nissan tech to answer a question for me. 97 nissan pickup 2.4L. check engine light flashes while driving, they are all long flashes, no short flashes. checked ecu and all I got was a misfire code. Can you help? extech


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

JKWright said:


> No offense meant, PatScott. I don't believe that all Nissan technicians are monkeys. Since you take the time to post on a Nissan enthusiast forum, you probably take your job and your craft very seriously. That being said, I'm sure you'll agree if you've worked as a dealer technician for any length of time that the ratio of dain-bramaged dunderheads to meticulous, qualified master craftsmen is skewed just slightly toward the former at most Nissan dealers.
> 
> Wash and vacuum? Free? What the heck is that? My wife's Infiniti dealer does that sort of thing while providing croissants on a white linen napkin, but sadly her car has been so rock-solid reliable that she's only seen the inside of her dealership once. I, on the other hand, have become practically intimate with my Nissan dealer, and while I've been fortunate in that each time I've taken the care in for repairs the work has been done well and generally on time, each time I've gotten the car back I did a double-take to make sure the pewter Altima they gave me was in fact my car. Just about everything that could move, be adjusted, changed or modified was moved, adjusted, changed or modified. And the car was invariably dirtier and greasier than when I brought it in.
> 
> ...


What pat did't say. Is when a tech spends three hours trying to diag a problem, he most likely does not get paid for it. (Unless he works at a darned good dealership.) You got to remember this. Every ecu has 30 to 50 inputs. that signals going into the ecu. and at least that many outputs, anyone of those will give you a problem. 
tks extech


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

*Spec Codes*

Holy SH## I was about to post the same thing for the Specs but I can't ever find how to make a new thread. Heres the info I got a while back for the specs.

THIS IS FOR 02-03 QR25DE, 5SPEED, 6 SPEED, AUTO 
HOW TO GET CODES FROM ECU AT BOTTOM OF POST. 

REASON...................................CODE 

A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................1564 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................0301 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................0302 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................0303 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................0304 
ECM.........................................................0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.................................................1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT..................................................1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR.............................................0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0132 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0133 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0134 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1143 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0138 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0139 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1146 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR.............................................0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0506 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1102 
MIL/CIRC.................................................0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448 


This is how you reset the check engine light. No tools required! 

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 

1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction. 

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Make it stop! Intellectual posts! ARGH! Headache!
> 
> Quit it, immediately!


OH thats good, we wouldn't want anyone to th;ink we know what we are talkeing about


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks jk.. Does that diag work on all nissans,??


----------



## extech (Mar 17, 2004)

mdale said:


> My Check Engine Light never comes on.
> 
> Is it broken?


It only comes on if you drive the car


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey. I post on occasion on the Altimas.net site. Does that make me a knucklehead? I would wager some would say otherwise.. Maybe wild willy for one?


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

Actually he's over here because we ran him out of Altimas.net. Something about incest or animal sex.. I don't know. (heh, heh.. I'm trying to start something, I know).

Hey there JKWright.. How the h--- have you been???


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

pvick said:


> Hey. I post on occasion on the Altimas.net site. Does that make me a knucklehead? I would wager some would say otherwise.. Maybe wild willy for one?



I don't know what this is about..But...What ever pvick says..is ALWAYS correct.

And pvick...Leave my sister and my puppies out of this :cheers:


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

Careful there, Mr. Wright. I caught some flak when I first joined Altimas.net for making a comment to the affect that perhaps some people might wish to take a course in basic English and written communications.

But just like eating, you are what and how you write. Those who know how to write well are quickly recognized for their inherent ability and are perceived as having a modicum of intelligence and education. Those who cannot or will not ascend to this level will always find fault in those who have.


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

An 1102 code is your MAF. I have the full printed 4-volume shop manual set and had the same code a week ago Friday. I had to have my MAF replaced. What year is your car and what is the part number of your MAF? Also manufacturer of the part.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

You are going to make me go read this entire thread....

Jarrod...where in the hell have you been....?? If I ever find your number in my house...I am going to call you. I know you still have the Altima...Because you have not hit me up for more plugs  

We miss you and your quick, always funny, always direct...posts


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey willy... you have a seester?

Good Lord, Willy JerryJ, Liz.. what's happening? People jumping ship and coming over here?


----------



## pvick (Jan 4, 2003)

After having my Frankencar/Apexi intake on my '02 Altima SE for over a year and a half, my original MAF went out last Friday a week ago. I did the backyard mechanic read-the-codes-from-the-blinking-SES-light thing and came up with, what appeared to be, an 1102 code. My shop manual translates this into a MAF problem. And the symtoms were classic MAF. Serious loss of power, poor and jittery idle, fuel cutoff above 2400 RPM. I had a dealer repair the problem this past Wednesday and the receipt confirmed that the code was a MAF failure.

Funny, last Saturday, I bought a MAF from that same dealer to do the install myself. The box had been opened and both the parts man and me were a little skeptical, but I took it home to try it. It was also bad. The MAF which was installed on Wednesday carried the same part number (22680-8J000) as my original and as the failed one I bought to install myself, but is made by Bosch (the failed one I bought was also Bosch).

I'm hoping this one will last, but I won't hold my breath. I did closely inspect the MAF on a 2005 and the portion of the sensor which attaches to the sleeve is different than mine.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

pvick said:


> Hey willy... you have a seester?
> 
> Good Lord, Willy JerryJ, Liz.. what's happening? People jumping ship and coming over here?


Si' Senor...Tengo una hermana.

No ship jumpin....Just visitin


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

wasup peoples, i be here 2


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> wasup peoples, i be here 2


Me three :cheers:


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

*MAF facts*

Hey guys,

I'm here too. Isn't that lovely? 

A few things I've noticed about our wild and wonderful MAFs over the past year-and-a-half reading I've done over at Altimas.net

1) MAF sensor is the identical part between the 2002 Altima 2.5S and 3.5SE (original part # 22680-8J000) as confirmed by the parts list I have for that year's models.

2) 2.5S/SL owners have not seen as great a rate of MAF failures as 3.5SE owners.

3) 3.5SE owners with CAI or WAI intakes have seen a greater number of MAF failurers than those with stock intakes.

4) My original MAF (bad from the factory which I've now confirmed through problem isolation) was 22680-8JE00. This MAF was replaced last August with the Maxima MAF from TSB NTB03-022 part # 22680-AM600 and subsequent performance of the engine was wildly improved. The original MAF had not officially failed, but was throwing some weird numbers to the ECU, causing a myriad of issues.

5) The bulk of the MAF failures seem to be the heating element which receives increased amount of voltage as air volume increases and eventually seems to burn out. I don't believe there have been too many Diode failures (ie. the temperature sensor on the MAF) so far. This theory is supported by the fact that the 4-cylinder models don't see much in the way of failures, likely due to the fact that those engines do not intake as much air.

6) The diode would not be difficult to replace, the heating element would be greatly so.

7) Bosch is now another source for the MAF. Hopefully it's a more rugged design.

I just found an auto wrecker up here in Toronto, Canada that recently got a (right-side) smashed in 2002 Altima 2.5S and I may endeavour to purchase a second MAF from them (as long as it's not 22680-8JE00 Part #) for 157.50 Canadian (about $130.00 U.S.). If I do, I would make that MAF available to any of you for a discounted price (ie. less than I pay for it) if I never need it while I have the Altima 3.5SE, which is going back off lease in September 2005, and will likely not be replaced with another Altima or Maxima).

Anyway, that's my $.02 Cdn (or $.0170 U.S.)

Cheers,

10e


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

10e said:


> Anyway, that's my $.02 Cdn (or $.0170 U.S.)


Nice to see some other canucks on here... what part of t-dot are you in? I'm around mid-town.. Bayview/Eglinton area.


----------



## 10e (Aug 5, 2003)

*Canadaaaa*



blitzboi said:


> Nice to see some other canucks on here... what part of t-dot are you in? I'm around mid-town.. Bayview/Eglinton area.


Went to highschool in your area at Leaside, and have friends still around that area. I'm in Scarberia right now, but looking for a closer place to buy sometime this summer.

Which dealer your car coming from? 

Regards,

10e


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

10e said:


> Went to highschool in your area at Leaside, and have friends still around that area. I'm in Scarberia right now, but looking for a closer place to buy sometime this summer.


Yup, that's me.. Mr. Leaside. I didn't grow up around here, but my grandparents have always lived in this area, so it was like my 2nd home I guess.



10e said:


> Which dealer your car coming from?


St. Clair Nissan. I called them today and they said it's been on the train for ten days, so should be in by Tuesday at the latest. They need a half-day to have some co-op flunkie wash and vacuum it (aka PDI) before I can pick it up.. oooh I'm excited!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally got me today too. Pulled the code and also got the lovely "1102" MAF code. At least it happened to me while driving instead of to the wife during her commute. Guess it's time to find a sensor. 

Ni$$an stealership quoted me $568 for a new one AND $85 to hook up the Consult to diagnose the car. Are they serious?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

check www.car-parts.com


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ruben said:


> check www.car-parts.com


Have already been there. That's where I got the MAF for my VE from. I only paid 50 + shipping then. It was the first place I looked for this MAF sensor and found quite a few, including a kinda local one I can drive to pick up.

Thanks for the heads up. I was curious about putting the above mentioned Maxima MAF sensor in there, but am wondering will it be a direct plug and play swap for the original? If so, that may be the direction I'd like to try. I didn't put an intake on this car just because of trying to avoid a sensor failure as much as possible. Maybe the Maxima sensor isn't as sensitive as the stocker is. Either way, 2400 rpms isn't fun at all.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Update: Ordered new sensor yesterday. Received it today. Car is good to go again. All for waaaaaaaaaaaay under the Nissan suggested retail price. 

Thank goodness for the forum and all its info. :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Subscribed to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## mdpruznick (Nov 8, 2004)

*Hi JKWright*

JKWright,
I have a friend that had a Actron tool that read my engine light fault as a P1441. Since you reference these codes in you email, I was wondering if you can help me locate mine fault. I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra.
Thanks!

Mike!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> THIS IS FOR 02-03 QR25DE


DAMN IT! does anyone know where the thread is for the sr20 code and intructions on reseting????


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

mdpruznick said:


> JKWright,
> I have a friend that had a Actron tool that read my engine light fault as a P1441. Since you reference these codes in you email, I was wondering if you can help me locate mine fault. I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra.
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike!


You have posted your question in the wrong part of the Altima forum. Please look for the section that is for the 98-01 Altimas, found here. They should be able to help you out in there.

Not to mention JK doesn't post on this site anymore and hasn't for over a year.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

mdpruznick said:


> my engine light fault as a P1441.


P stands for powertrain. Not sure about 1441? double check that code and call the parts dept at Nissan and ask them to ask a Technician if they don't know.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> DAMN IT! does anyone know where the thread is for the sr20 code


The codes are a standard in the US since about 20 years back. All cars have the same trouble codes if applicable. (GM, Ford, Nissan, Whatever all the same) I don't know if the process to pull and reset them is. To bad the OBDII isn't cheap.


----------



## Scyzor75 (Jun 27, 2004)

JKWright said:


> To check the fault code yourself from the comfort of your own garage, put the ECM in "Diagnostic Test Mode II" by doing the following:


Is this works woth Sentra GXE 98?


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Light Still on*

I tried doing everything in the the directions and I can't get the light to blink or whatever. Any ideas on what I could be doing wrong?

Also, for some reason my heater/blower only works when its on the highest setting (4)...does anyone have an idea why that would be and how much it would be to fix?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I heard there is a recall I think on the ac ducts. Try pushing the peddle more firmly and maybe putting an extra second in you timing here and there. I never get it on my first try and I've done it several times.


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

ittamaticstatic said:


> I heard there is a recall I think on the ac ducts. Try pushing the peddle more firmly and maybe putting an extra second in you timing here and there. I never get it on my first try and I've done it several times.



How do I find out if the recalled ac duct has already been replaced?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If you can't get the CEL to flash the code, you are missing the timing of the steps. Be sure to take a watch that displays seconds, and be as precise as possible.


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*Dumb question, I think.*

JK, I've got a 2002 with a no spark at plugs problem. Just curious, what year Altima's does this procedure apply too?

Thanks for your help. Four Z'z


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

fourzs said:


> JK, I've got a 2002 with a no spark at plugs problem. Just curious, what year Altima's does this procedure apply too?
> 
> Thanks for your help. Four Z'z



This works on my 02 Altima, which I think you said you had.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

BubNYY02 said:


> How do I find out if the recalled ac duct has already been replaced?


Call the Nissan service dept and give them your vin# they will tell you all the recalls you've had and still need.


----------



## fourzs (Jan 18, 2005)

*It works GREAT!*

JK Just wanted to thank you for posting the procedure to read the DTC code. It worked great on my 2002 Altima. The code (0340) indicates that there is a problem with the CMP sensor. I'm hoping after the dealer stock is replensished it solve my no spark/no start situation. 

Again, thanks for spending the time to post the information.

[I][*SIZE=3]Appreciative, NEWBIE Four Z's.[/SIZE]*[/I]


----------



## doec2k (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I'm looking for a manual for my 02' Altima,can you help?


----------



## doec2k (Dec 26, 2004)

Question where do I find the error code list. I alread have the code(0455), but I don't know what the error code mean. Can you help?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

*QR25DE Code Read Procedure*

HOW TO GET CODES FROM ECU AT BOTTOM OF POST. 
PROCEDURE APPLIES TO 02-03 QR25DE, 5SPEED, 6 SPEED, AUTO 

REASON...................................CODE 

A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................1564 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................0301 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................0302 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................0303 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................0304 
ECM.........................................................0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.................................................1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT..................................................1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR.............................................0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0132 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0133 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0134 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1143 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0138 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0139 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1146 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR.............................................0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0506 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1102 
MIL/CIRC.................................................0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448 


This is how you reset the check engine light. No tools required! 

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 

1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction. 

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------



## marknoteware (Feb 17, 2005)

Good info. I'll save this for a future nightmare.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Sure thing man. Also I herd that you could do this before getting your car inspected and you should pass if the light doesn't come on during inspection. I know that when I didn't have my second o2 hooked up for a while and I cleared the code it took like 100 miles for the light to come back on.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Sure thing man. Also I herd that you could do this before getting your car inspected and you should pass if the light doesn't come on during inspection. I know that when I didn't have my second o2 hooked up for a while and I cleared the code it took like 100 miles for the light to come back on.


Are you sure that the proceudre for the check engine light diag works? has anyone else tried it as I did and came up with nothing. Wouldn't be easier to maunally get the codes out of the computer with the turn of a screw?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Try puching the pedal fermer. If your timing is off one second at any time then it will throw it all off. Plus at the end when you hold it for 10 seconds, just hold it till it starts to blink then let off. It usually takes me anywhere from 3-4 or 10 times to finally get it. You have to so damn accurate it's almost annoying.


----------



## iceman7731 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just did this for my 2002 Altima 2.5S The 2 codes that came up are: 0725 and 0335. Do you know what those are?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It's right above you dude, helps to read the entire thread....

ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335

Now call your local dealership and ask the service department what these codes mean that your car is throwing.

I'm pretty certain that the 0335 is the crank position sensor. Have you had your car in for the recalls?


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

Great information. Coincidentally, a few days after reading this thread my check engine light came on in my 2002 Altima. I performed the manual diagnostic test to pull the trouble code which was 0420 - TW CATALYST SYS-B1. I contacted a local dealer but surprisingly they weren't that helpful without me bringing in the car for them to hook it up and charge me $80. So I was wondering if anybody here has seen this code show up before, what exactly it means, what type of repair is required, and how much that might cost? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you have the 2.5, there is a design flaw for the exhaust manifold and this is a known problem to have the Catalyst break apart. I'd find another dealer, that is total BS to charge you for diagnostics.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

They tried to get the same charge from me to find out why chromatic mirror is failing....


Code 0420 is also a very common code if you have changed something in your breating exhaust system. Such as an air intake, header, or exhaust system.


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Ruben/Mark. I do have the 2.5, but I haven't changed anything in the exhaust system although I probably should since everything else is falling apart on my car. 
Ruben-from what you said, it sounds like it's something I need to take to the dealer and won't be able to fix on my own?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Straight to the dealer, do not pass go. Your engine could be toast, and you should bring any techinical service bulletins with you, so they know you're no idiot.

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/TSB/Apr/Altima_L31_EC.asp


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

I took my Altima to the dealer to get checked out. They said the cat is bad which they're replacing under warranty, but they also said they need to replace one of the O2 sensors. He said they're only charging me for the O2 sensor since there's no labor to replace it since they're already replacing the cat. He said it's going to be $110 for the O2 sensor, seemed reasonable compared to the prices I saw online.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

I wouldnt even let them charge you for the O2 sensor.


----------



## pop_16 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I tried that. They said they had to because it's not covered under the extended federal emissions warranty, just the cat is. And I'm through my 36K warranty with over 60K already. He said "at least you didn't have to pay for labor". Then he gave me the 1-800-Nissan1 number to call if I wanted to pursue it any further because they couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## atechz (Jul 15, 2005)

*I tried this and it does NOT Work*



JKWright said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I would've posted this on Altimas.net, but I figured it'd get lost in the static so I never bothered. You folks may appreciate it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbdwn:


----------



## atechz (Jul 15, 2005)

*HELP .....Dealer wants 700.00 to replace my Speedometer console*

Hudson Nissan aka Difeo Nissan Dealer wants 700.00 to replace my Speedometer console. :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls: 

I verified the computer codes at a Autozone store.
here are the codes I'm getting are the following.

P0650 Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Control Circuit Malfunction
P0420 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) 

I have an Nissan Altima
VIN: 1N4BL11D52C7xxxxx
Year/Make/Model: 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA SE
Body Style: Sedan 4 DR
Engine Type: 3.5L V6 DOHC MPFI 24V
Manufactured In: UNITED STATES

Hudson Nissan will not touch the p0420 code until I pay 700.00 for the P0650
Per the dealer unified motor (Speedometer console) is the cause of all my problems. I cannot drive pass 65mph,,, the fuel injectors turn off at 2400 rpms.. 

The Cat and the computer by law are under warranty for 8 yrs or 80,000 miles
:balls:  

Search by OEM Part Number:

700.00 and the part cost 142.47

Partnumber 248108j014 was superceded!
Old Partnumber: 248108j014
New Partnumber: 24810-3Z614
Search for Superceded Part Number

Part Number Search Results : OEM Catalog
Item Number Core Price Price
248108j014 $0.00 $142.47 (METER ASSY-COMB)

METER ASSY-COMB>
Add to Cart Contact Us

I called Nissan Motor and because I'm over the 36,000 miles don't want to help..  they say tough,,,

The odd of the (MIL) Control Circuit Malfunction being bad are low.. there must be something else causing the problem... loose wire.... short.... etc

HELP..............

I WILL NEVER BUY A NISSAN AGAIN...


----------



## atechz (Jul 15, 2005)

*Hudson Nissan aka Difeo Nissan are crooks*

At all cost avoid Hudson Nissan aka Difeo Nissan Dealership, they are crooks..

See http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff137550.htm for details

          

http://autorepair.about.com/cs/troubleshooting/a/aa031101a.htm


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

service manuel and multi-meter is 175 + parts and beer you might ge it done cheaper


----------



## dho99 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have tried what you said but am unable to get the "check engine light" to flash. I have a 05 Altima 2.5 S. I just hit 40k and the engine light came on. 2 days later my engine stalls at a stop light. Just today, I parked my car to get the mail and it stalled when I got in. I just had a tune up. I cleaned my Stillin short ram filter last month. I don't want to bring it to the stealership if I don't have to. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

Just saw this thread, and i'm having similar issues....

I own a 2003 2.5 S Nissan Altima. The Service engine soon light came on at 40K a couple days ago, and I took it to Autozone.

They told me it was a bad thermostat, so I replaced that myself and reset the ECU. The Service engine light soon light is still on. Now the diagnostic code I am getting is 1102.

I've seen 1102 being referred to as the MAF sensor AND the Vehicle Speed sensor.

Which is it?

Also, the vehicle is not displaying any other problems. Any ideas on what to do? The dealership is no help, and wants multiple hundreds of dollars just to look at the vehicle.

Thank you.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Is this only good for Altimas, I can't seem to get it to work in my 02 Sentra
Thanks


----------



## Sintacks (Oct 10, 2006)

Where are these EC pages located?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

It's been posted a buch of times but here you go.

THIS IS FOR 02-03 QR25DE, 5SPEED, 6 SPEED, AUTO 
HOW TO GET CODES FROM ECU AT BOTTOM OF POST. 


REASON...................................CODE 

A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................15 64 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1 225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1 226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................03 01 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................03 02 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................03 03 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................03 04 
ECM............................................... ..........0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................ 0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.............................................. ...1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT............................................... ...1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR............................................ .0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)......................................... ......0132 
H02S1(B1)......................................... ......0133 
H02S1(B1)......................................... ......0134 
H02S1(B1)......................................... ......1143 
H02S1(B1)......................................... ......1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)......................................... ......0138 
H02S2(B1)......................................... ......0139 
H02S2(B1)......................................... ......1146 
H02S2(B1)......................................... ......1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR............................................ .0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM............................................ .0506 
ISC SYSTEM............................................ .0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1 102 
MIL/CIRC.............................................. ...0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR............................................ ...0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448 


This is how you reset the check engine light. No tools required! 

In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 

1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction. 

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s).


----------



## Sintacks (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh yeh.. thanks. Now i feel dumb. So there aren't any codes for the VQ?


----------



## Sintacks (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone bought the Consult Interface with the software? I'm thinking of doing it that way. I just got my Altima, but I want to be prepared for the MIL cos it's eventually gonna come on at some point. I found the hardware adapter and software here:

PLMS Consult Interface

Not sure if it's compatible with my ECU but I'm going to check when i get off work


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

It's been in the sentra section for a while I guess it never got posted in the alti section. It doesn't seem to list you car on the consult software. I bet there are ways to get the codes off the VQ35 but I've never looked for it.


----------



## ironfrog (Nov 22, 2006)

did anyone ever had an erorr 0507 - ISC SYSTEM ?
I just bought 2003 ALTIMA 2.5 S and it's showing code 0507 in SES diagnostics.
I figured out that ISC stands for "Intelligent Suspension Control".
Could it be that shocks are gone and have to be replaced?
Or it 's an electronic thing that is malfunctioning?

regards.


----------



## andy1234 (Nov 23, 2006)

I am getting the same fault code 0507 on my 2003 altima; does anyone know what this is?


----------



## ironfrog (Nov 22, 2006)

andy1234 said:


> I am getting the same fault code 0507 on my 2003 altima; does anyone know what this is?


I got the same error too and it's about an "ISC" - intelligent suspension control.
I actually feel that shocks are misbehaving and I guess that's the problem.
Did you notice anything like that on your car?


----------



## BILLTexasTexas (Mar 13, 2007)

> This is exactly the kind of problem that I hate -- *hate* -- having dealer monkeys diagnose, as it takes hours and hours for them to dirty up the inside of my car, change all my radio presets, go through my trunk and glovebox and grease up the doorhandles and hood before they wander over and say, "Well, it's fine now." Noooo thank you.



 It has been about four and one half years since you typed the above, and I greatly appreciate the information. Thanks a million!


----------



## airun (Mar 13, 2007)

I am gettin a 1065 code which is "ecm power supply heater" Had a dead battery over the weekend and replaced that. No idea if that set it off or not. Any suggestions other than resetting the thing and seeing if it comes back. Car is 04 with 31,700 miles on it.


----------



## dho99 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry friend, that's a new one on me.


----------



## atechz (Jul 15, 2005)

*Buy tester Autozone, it's worth the $80.00*

Buy tester at Autozone, it's worth the $80.00, it's quicker, and the code may come back
as soon as you restart the car. It's worth it, the Nissan dealer charges 150.00 everytime
they connect and check the codes, that does no include the repair and is non-refundable.

here a link to buy the tester. or search google 'Actron CP9135 AutoScanner'

Www.onlinethrifty.com :: Product Details



Actron CP9135 AutoScanner Diagnostic Code Scanner with On Screen Definitions for OBDII (Post-1996) Vehicles





ittamaticstatic said:


> It's been posted a buch of times but here you go.
> 
> THIS IS FOR 02-03 QR25DE, 5SPEED, 6 SPEED, AUTO
> HOW TO GET CODES FROM ECU AT BOTTOM OF POST.
> ...


----------



## airun (Mar 13, 2007)

reset, never came back.


----------



## albybabeee (Mar 2, 2007)

JKWright said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I would've posted this on Altimas.net, but I figured it'd get lost in the static so I never bothered. You folks may appreciate it.
> 
> ...



thanks a bunch for the instruction. gonna check those codes asap!:newbie:


----------



## lildiva1781 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the post, unfortunately as car illiterate as I am, can you explain the blinking lights again.


----------



## identity070 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello, I just bought a 02 Altima with 90K a month ago, after 1 week, the 'service engine soon' light on came on. I went to the mechanic and he told me that there is misfire in cylinder 3 so he changed the ignition coil and all spark plugs for 170$. Now its 2weeks since this repair and the 'service engine light' is on again. I don't know what's wrong this time. Any help?

The other thing is that the oil level in the car keeps getting low, it was full at start and then in a couple days it became 3/4 and after 2weeks its at the very low level. Any suggestions as to what is wrong since the mechanic checked under the car and said there were no leaks. I am a student and these expenses are not affordable by me. Please help me. Any suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lildiva1781 (Jun 19, 2007)

That really sucks. I bought my 04 altima brand new and now right after my warranty runs out I have corrosion in my battery terminals. I was told that it would be $1100 to fix it. I decided today that I'm getting a new car. I can't put money into a car that could continue to have expensive repairs. Take it to a Kragen if you have one in your town. I took it there and they were so helpful. They don't charge you to check it either.


----------



## identity070 (Jun 13, 2007)

I live in Michigan and here its called CSK Auto, I am not sure if this is the same place you are talking about. If you don't mind then please let me know. Thanks a lot for your message. If anyone else has any suggestions for me then please let me know.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

*code 0011*

I have an 02 V6 manual. My check engine light came on yesterday and when I followed the instructions the code came out 0011. The list in this post says "INT/V Tim Cont-B1". Sounds like something to do with timing interval. I know the post says those codes are for the 2.5, but they should be similar to the 3.5. Is anyone familiar with this code and what it may mean in terms of potential repairs, whether or not it's major or minor, etc? Also, can anyone confirm that it's the right description for a 3.5?

Thanks!


----------



## edjose17 (Nov 28, 2006)

lildiva1781 said:


> That really sucks. I bought my 04 altima brand new and now right after my warranty runs out I have corrosion in my battery terminals. I was told that it would be $1100 to fix it. I decided today that I'm getting a new car. I can't put money into a car that could continue to have expensive repairs. Take it to a Kragen if you have one in your town. I took it there and they were so helpful. They don't charge you to check it either.


You have to be kidding....


----------



## md.sterling8 (Jan 10, 2008)

My Nissan Altima 2002 2.5S won't start with the SES warning light on, I got two error codes by using this manual checking method.

P0340, Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction
P1612, Engine Control Module Incorrect Coding

Does any one know anything about these errors and possible causes?

I tried to reset the code, but it did not. 

Will I be able to start the car and drive to the dealer in safe mode if I clear the error code?

Please help if you can. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## creamtl (Apr 6, 2008)

JKWright said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I would've posted this on Altimas.net, but I figured it'd get lost in the static so I never bothered. You folks may appreciate it.
> 
> ...


JK - this problem is exactly what we are experiencing -- SES light and diagnostics indicating MAF even though car is running perfectly. We even found a new MAF on ebay but it ran worse with the new one in and the guy said the codes have to be cleared. We cannot for the life of us clear the codes/reset the computer, etc! My husband tried the whole diagnostic mode..press the pedal x# times in less than 5 seconds, etc but nothing happened. Do you have any advice? You are right - the dealership wanted $600 to replace the MAF.


----------



## fullback (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanx for the Info , one suggestion please explain the full meaning of the Abbreviations such as ESM and sorts Thanx .


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

Helpful thread... Autozone is another store that will check and clear codes for free if light is on...


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

md.sterling8 said:


> My Nissan Altima 2002 2.5S won't start with the SES warning light on, I got two error codes by using this manual checking method.
> 
> P0340, Camshaft Position Sensor Circuit Malfunction
> P1612, Engine Control Module Incorrect Coding
> ...




I know I'm a few months off....and I'm sure you got this fixed, but in case anyone eles has this problem, there was a recall on this part from nissan. This will fail on you while driving and cause the engine to quit without the ability to restart. This quote is from Nissanhelp.com:


2000-2003 SENTRA, MAXIMA, 2002 ALTIMA, 2003 MURANO, 350Z; VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN ENGINE SENSORS
Nissan has determined that some 2000-2003 model year Nissan vehicles may have a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety. The engine might stop running while being driven if the crank position sensor or cam position sensor fails. This may also result in the "Service Engine Soon" light coming on or reduced engine power. If the engine stops running while driving, this could result in a crash without warning.


----------



## DirtyFingernails (Jun 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for posting this. It took me a few tries to get the timing correct (I didn't have a second hand on my watch, and was saying "mississippi" between seconds), but I nearly fell out of the door when it worked and started blinking. Thanks again.


----------



## Altima99 (Sep 12, 2010)

Should this procedure for DTM work for a 1999 Altima? Tried a bunch of time and could never get the MIL to flash...used stopwatch and everything. Maybe only works on 2002's and newer? 

If anyone knows for certain, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## littlej (Sep 21, 2013)

*Please, need help reading codes*

Hi, My Xtrail 2003 2.2 dci has been putting itself in limp home mode occasionally when you come to a halt (e.g. at traffic lights) for about 2 years now. The nearset official Nissan garage in Spain were unable to help, they didnt even know how to work the laptop to get the codes out, I had to tell them the codes I read how to get on this forum.

Now the car is permanently in limp home mode. The code reads as follows:

1	2	7	4	1	2	7	3	13(slow)	10	10	10(slow)	10	10	8	9	1	2	7	1

I have videoed the flashes, and treble checked the above is exactly what I see.

The question is, what do these mean? I cant find them in any lists.

The previous pair of codes I got a couple of years ago indicated a problem with the high pressure fuel pump, and the second code Nissan didn't know what it meant, and could not find on forums. 

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## laurieretired (Jan 18, 2014)

*MIL*

I realize it's been a while since you posted these instructions, but My light is ON....
I tried the routine you described several times ensuring I got the timing as accurate as poss..
Nothing.. The damn light just keeps glowing at me??
How else can I get into the Diagnostic Mode?


----------



## Andricko (Apr 8, 2015)

*self*

bought 2004 murano brand new in 6 months change alternator 4 times asked mechanic why mechanic said is like a light bulb they go


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for that very informative message !!


----------



## Beetroot (Jan 7, 2017)

Howdy all, and welcome to me (I'm new here). On a holy quest to fix my car for a price I can afford. 3 posts to go.


----------

